# Need A New Dryer



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

*Need A New Tumble Dryer*

Our Hotpoint tumble dryer has packed in so need a new one either a vented one or condenser never had the latter so appreciate any recommendations please 
Would ideally prefer a vented one
Obviously ones which don't set fire to themselves
Also any good retailers to buy from
Thanks


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Dave.

We have a Neff condenser drier that's coming up to 14yrs old and still going strong.

It was part of our new build appliances add on when we bought our 1st house back in 2006. Took it with us to our 2nd house.

Unfortunately, the Neff washing machine we had at the same time only managed 3yrs before developing issues!!

The drier though, we cannot fault.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

We have a Creda condenser drier that is at least 15 years old. It has been faultless.

You should make sure that there is some form of warning light or buzzer to tell you when the tank needs emptying, ours is every third load or so.

Mainly use ours in winter for cotton bedding the load is around 3 double sheets, we try to avoid using it in summer preferring the washing line.


Just read the Neff post above, we have a Panasonic washer, expensive to buy 8 years ago at £500 but has been perfect and would buy only Panasonic white goods in future.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

MIELE novotronic 224 not sure exactly how old but over 10 years. Never used or had to buy,replace an iron since the day we bought it Check out warranties beforehand


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Miele or possibly Siemens. I'd stick with condenser type it if was me.

I understand that various brands like Hotpoint and co are actually made by the same manufacturer....


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

My advice would be to take a look at heat pump tumble dryers. They are much more energy efficient and they dry clothes at a lower temperature which means they do less long term damage to your clothes.

We got one 18 months ago and wouldn't look back now.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Have you tried to fix it?
It is often only a cheap capacitor or bearing.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Mine would buzz but not move. Was only the capacitor. Was less than £10 and took an hour messing. 

Get a condenser dryer though, just empty the water tank every 4-5 cycles


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Also the fluff filter needs a regular clean, apologies if thats the wrong name or is now out of date. 

Our machine has a plastic mesh filter that needs a 2 second clean every other cycle.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Sh1ner said:


> Have you tried to fix it?
> It is often only a cheap capacitor or bearing.


Put new belt on but the motors shot at
Will check out all the suggested options Thanks Guys


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

We got a new Miele Dryer with a Miele washer, both not as good as the previous miele's that lasted 10 years and were going strong except for the handles.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

camerashy said:


> Put new belt on but the motors shot at
> Will check out all the suggested options Thanks Guys


Not just a set of brushes?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Free water!!!!!!!!!

We have a condenser and I use the water in my wheel wash bucket as its free saves sticking it down the loo.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

We have a £200 Beko condensing tumble dryer but I chose one with a drain hose which feeds into the washing machine waste, so no need to have to ever empty the tank.

Ive previously had Bosch appliances but I'm now of the opinion that they are living off an old reputation of being good quality, but nowadays arem't much better than any other brand.

Folk who say their Bosch/Siemens/Neff etc is 15yrs old and still going strong, are really only saying that 15yrs ago they that brand made good machines, but I really don't think they do anymore.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

We just have a cheap Indesit one. It replaced an all singing, dancing one that replaced our "dodgy" one when all the fire fuss was going on. The expensive one I sent back as forever had faults. Ours has a timer dial and hot/cooler button and that's all we need. Old one used to sense when washing was dry and stop(washing was still damp!). Just make sure fluff filter is emptied regular.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

We bought a second hand White Knight condenser dryer in 2005. Still going strong.


----------

